# Is there a National (U.S.) organization that does this?



## CTwoodnutt

Hi Group,

I'm new to this Forum but this stuff intrigues me to no end! :msp_w00t:

Is there a National Organization for "Competition Cutting" etc?

I'd like to see a listing for ALL of the competitions around the US, but, for me, especially here in the Northeast?

Any help here?

Thankx! :msp_thumbup:

Irv Ambler - New Fairfield, CT..............([email protected])


----------



## romeo

CTwoodnutt said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm new to this Forum but this stuff intrigues me to no end! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Is there a National Organization for "Competition Cutting" etc?
> 
> I'd like to see a listing for ALL of the competitions around the US, but, for me, especially here in the Northeast?
> 
> Any help here?
> 
> Thankx! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Irv Ambler - New Fairfield, CT..............([email protected])


Yup Home Page 
or here http://www.americanlumberjacks.com/
Most competitions are on their own, but the rules stay pretty standard. I know there are quite a few in your direction.


----------



## Chopwood

There are probably forty contests within six hours of you. Check out Lumberjackplanet.com


----------

